# Assist Hooks Question



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

I have done some research and it seems that Kevlar cord in the 700# range is considered optimal for tying assist hooks. The only problem is where to get the Kevlar cord. I have only found a couple of online sources. One being jignpop.com. Is there any where local to get braided kevlar cord.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Ron's Tackle sell Tufline Kevlar. I don't know how they can sell the lines so cheap.
500 lbs Kevlar lines are good enough for assist cord.

http://bigronstackle.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=215&osCsid=fe0b5f706e9e5bcdf0ce4fffb76e8dbd


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

Thank you for the link ksong. That is the best price I have seen. I am just getting into jigging and trying to save a little on terminal tackle so I can afford to buy a better outfit. I am currently using a Shimano Torrium 16 on a BPS extreme jigging rod. I have landed some good fish on this setup but have had the rod break on what was most likely a large Warsaw grouper. BPS replaced the rod with no questions asked. I would like to get a nice popping setup what would you suggest. I fish from my brothers 31 Contender and we make regular runs to the floaters when the weather allows.


----------



## g_man (Dec 31, 2009)

I would suggest using the 50/500# version the 700 can be really stiff


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I agree with gman. 500 lbs Kevlar is good enough.

OTI popping rods are pretty good for starters as it gives full warranty and the rods are pretty good. You can get it at any OTI dealer near you. 
When you become heavily involved in popping, you eventuallly look for high quality Jananese popping rods.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Go see Chris at Serious Tackle in LaMarque. He has a wealth of knowledge and some nice jigging rods. Then stop by FTU and see what they have.I started out jigging with a torium 30, but got tired of the anti-reverse going out on it on a big fish. I use either avet or accurate now. It's paid off for sure. I use the rods from Serious tackle and maybe a Trevala or 2. OTI makes some darn nice rods, just to high dollar for my taste.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Where is Serious Tackle located?



sea sick said:


> Go see Chris at Serious Tackle in LaMarque..


----------



## BretABaker (Dec 31, 2008)

you're obviously spending good money on the reel if youre buying accurate but similar money for a jigging rod is too much??


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Serious tackle is off of 45 in the outlet mall stores.


BretABaker- What I ment to say was, that between these rods, there wasn't enuff difference with the OTI to purchase it. OTI makes some really nice gear, just not $200 better than what im using now. It' not like throwing topwater with an uglystick/zebco vs. a gloomis/curado different. Plus, Chris is local. had an eye chip, walked in, he fixed it and walked out. All this stuff is pricey, sum are better than others quality wise.


----------



## BretABaker (Dec 31, 2008)

well - rod brands aside, the reel you've got is a pretty pricey reel...accurates dont come cheap . Using your analogy its like an uglystick/curado combo or a zebco/loomis if you prefer. Seems kind of like a mismtach is what im saying.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

It's up the user. Like I said, there wasnt enuff difference in the rods I chose from Serious tackle compared to the OTI. But you have a good case. To each his own. I was just giving the OP some options. He can decide what is best for him and his pocket book.

I think you misread the combos too. But I get your point on that as well. Hell, you can jig with a Zebco 404 and a uglystick with 20lb mono, it's up to you what you like.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I'll give a strong 2nd for Chris at Serious Tackle. I've got some of his Dragon Fly jigging rods and have fished them hard for 2 years now and they are top notch. Great components, good action and feel, well balanced and well priced too. Local guy that 100% stands behind his rods. They also happen to look really cool too.


----------

